# Odd sized plans???



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Greetings HO guru's

Here is a fresh thread for my dilemma.

Ok, in the room I hope to utilize for an HO layout, my length across from wall to wall is 11'. The entrance door and a closet are on the same wall, and I need space to swing open the doors. The furthest I would want to extend out from the wall opposite the closet would be 6', but the furthest I can extend from that same wall opposite the entrance door is 4' (maybe 6 inches past).

So, that's it. I would prefer an 11x4, 11x5, or even 10x4 up against the wall in a water wings formation so the center would possibly be more like 3' out? I'm 6'4 and thin with a long reach. Let's plan on small loco's, rural scene, nothing fancy.

I really do not want to have to do N gauge, so I'm hoping someone on here can point me to some track plan ideas, links, or anything. I tried doing my own on the Atlas program, but wasn't happy with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Oh, and I'm thinking it will be DC for now. Just getting my feet wet again.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you seen the program Anyrail.
It works much easier and better than the atlas track program.


----------



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

I've seen that software mentioned, but haven't tried it myself. Perhaps I'll play with that this week. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never used any track planning programs, I can't help you there.

Here is something for you to think about while your planning.
It all depends on what room you are putting the layout, but would it be possible to remove any of the doors so you don't have to worry about the swing?
Or can you install a siding door instead of the swing door?

I have a back room that had the 2 big sliding doors, we took them out and put a desk in the closet. We still have storage shelves on each side and over the desk. And to hide it off when we feel the need we installed curtains.

You can gain some extra space.
Just something to think about.


----------



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Big Ed, thanks for that tip! I came up with a preliminary plan in just a short time in the space I needed. Good stuff.


----------

